

Buying a car on the Internet  - jzd131
http://salemove.com/buying-a-car-on-the-internet/

======
tommy_mcclung
carwoo.com

~~~
jzd131
Carwoo seems like a really interesting concept and the website looks great! In
spending time with dealers, they are constantly worried about driving prices
down below what a customer would actually think is a fair profit for the
dealership. I would be interested in hearing your thoughts about the
commoditization of cars?

